# 15 pieces of advice



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

15 PIECES OF ADVICE TO BE PASSED ON TO YOUR MUM, YOUR DAUGHTERS OR
GRANDDAUGHTERS, NIECES, AUNTS, GIRLFRIENDS, ETC.

1. Don't imagine you can change a man - unless he's in nappies.

2 What do you do if your boyfriend walks out? You shut the door.

3. If they put a man on the moon - they should be able to put them all
up there.

4. Never let your man's mind wander - it's too little to be out alone.

5. Go for the younger man. You might as well, they never mature anyway.

6. Men are all the same - they just have different faces, so that you
can tell them apart.

7. Definition of a bachelor: a man who has missed the opportunity to
make some woman miserable.

8. Women don't make fools of men - most of them are the do-it-yourself
types.

9. Best way to get a man to do something is to suggest he is too old for
it.

10. Love is blind, but marriage is a real eye-opener.

11. If you want a committed man, look in a mental hospital.

12. The children of Israel wandered around the desert for 40 years. Even
in Biblical times, men wouldn't ask for directions.

13. If he asks what sort of books you're interested in, tell him cheque
books. 

14. Remember a sense of humor does not mean that you tell him jokes, it
means that you laugh at his.

15. Sadly, all men are created equal.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

I like it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Zoe,

Catherine says she went for a number 5 :lol: :lol: 

Steve.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hiya Steve.........me too


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Zoe,

Ah toyboys 8O :wink:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

does an Action Man count as a toy boy.


If so, then I'm worried.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

lol


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

am quite liking number 11 - it has that mmmm mad feeling about it!

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Greenie


----------

